# I need info please



## 7852450 (Jul 15, 2009)

does anyone know how to wire a landing gear 12 volt motor


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

*landing gear motor*

how many wires come from the motor and what color are they?

i haven't actually wired one but have done some res. and auto wiring. it should have 3 or 4 (up,down,neutral, and maybe a ground). if its only got 2, then the motor direction is changed in the switch (that would cost more and i don't see the manufaturer doing that). let me know and i may can help or i'll look at mine when i can.


----------



## camp219 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes i can also tell you how to do it but you must tell full information first as said by bobrussell.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Do you mean how to hook one up to your camper, or internal wiring of the jack?

Here is some info that may help you out also

http://www.hwhcorp.com/landinggear.pdf


----------

